# Logan/Wards



## Logan Novice (Oct 21, 2020)

Manufactured by Logan Lathe for Montgomery Ward (Powr-Kraft 10x24 inch Mod. 64TLC-2180
Mfg. Date 1941 Serial Number 2403) before Logan marketed it under their own name.


----------



## John TV (Oct 21, 2020)

Looks very clean. Good lathe and lots of good advice by Logan owners here. Look at the specific mfg area for specific advice. Also the Scott Logan blog on another bat channel. 

Good luck with your new lathe but beware....this rabbit hole is deep!

John in Minnesota 


Logan Group








						Lathe-List groups.io Group
					

*********************** Logan Lathe Users Group ***********************  For discussion and announcements related to Logan Lathes. Hosted by Scott Logan, Logan Actuator Co. ( http://lathe.com ) Question about Back Gear Adjustment? See https://groups.io/g/Lathe-List/message/146 See our online...




					groups.io
				





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nogoingback (Oct 21, 2020)

So, you are selling this machine on ebay after fixing it up?


----------



## tmenyc (Oct 21, 2020)

Hey, congrats on the buy! My 820 is two years younger and an upgraded model, but it's a Logan.  I did most of its restoration myself, great machine. 
Tim


----------



## Logan Novice (Oct 22, 2020)

Nogoingback said:


> So, you are selling this machine on ebay after fixing it up?


Yes, that's the truth.  It's a long story ....  I got it from my son and fixed it up for him.  He decided he didn't want it because it's spindle bore won't handle the rifle barrels he works with.   So now I have it in my shop and I don't really have the room for it.  I love the sense of nostalgia I get when I work with it but it's larger than my shop has space for.


----------



## Logan Novice (Oct 22, 2020)

John TV said:


> Looks very clean. Good lathe and lots of good advice by Logan owners here. Look at the specific mfg area for specific advice. Also the Scott Logan blog on another bat channel.
> 
> Good luck with your new lathe but beware....this rabbit hole is deep!
> 
> ...



Yes indeed ...  this rabbit hole is deep.  But I only get one shot at life and I'm gonna have all the fun I can stuff into each moment.


----------

